# Birthday Smoke



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

On April 24, I'm turning the big 3-0.arty: Being relatively new to cigars, I think this is the first birthday I will have the pleasure of lighting up a celebratory cigar. :banana: What should I smoke? (There are a few NC and CC options - I'm leaning towards CC, myself - that is why it is in the Habanos forum.)

-I have a gorgeous '00 Partagas No. 1 gifted from a generous BOTL here.
-Punch Serie d'Oro No. 2 with a similar history.
-Ramon Allones Superiore (I have two left)
-Ramon Allones Allones Extra (Only one in the humi, but have had before.)
-Fuente Anejo (I have a couple of each vitola, so if this is your vote, please specify.)
-NC Cohiba Diamante
-Opus X Angel's Share Toro
-God of Fire Serie B
-Something else I should hunt down before the fateful day?

Thanks in advance for the input! The winning stick will have me thinking of whomever voted for it during the experience.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday go with the Partagas.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Birthday go with the Partagas.


Dang, that was quick Tony! I like the idea of smoking something rolled before I could (legally) smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Laynard said:


> Dang, that was quick Tony! I like the idea of smoking something rolled before I could (legally) smoke.


Hey right place right time i guess once again enjoy my brother!


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Party for sure. Happy B Day. Enjoy that Gem!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Añejo 46. I just had one with only 4 months rest. Heavenly. I've only had 5 or 6 various Añejos, but this floored me. Still haven't tried a Shark, though.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Birthday go with the Partagas.


^^^this arty:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

The Angel's Share and Punch are sneaking up to the Party 1. Thanks for the inputs so far, brothers! If there's a tie, I may have to smoke both throughout the day!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Smoke them all


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Smoke them all


I like your chutzpah! I may have an appetizer. I recently got an Encantos that piqued my interest...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Just think, what would Andrew W.K. do?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Just think, what would Andrew W.K. do?


But, I'm all out of cinder blocks...out:


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Just think, what would Andrew W.K. do?


Bwahahhahaha!!!


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

GOF/B


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd go with the Partagas, love anything from them and never had anything with more than a year on it myself. 

Happy upcoming Birthday! I just hit 29 and will have the same dilemma when I hit the big 3-0 .


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Party for sure


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Party for sure


I had a feeling that'd be your vote.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

There are two "other" votes. Just curious what those two BOTLs think I should have instead.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Smoke a Ron Mexico in the Morning and you know that the day can only get better


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

thebigk said:


> Smoke a Ron Mexico in the Morning and you know that the day can only get better


:lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thebigk said:


> Smoke a Ron Mexico in the Morning and you know that the day can only get better


:laugh:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Giving this a bump to get any final votes in. The end is nigh.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Laynard said:


> Giving this a bump to get any final votes in. The end is nigh.


Sounds like you are not wanting to smoke that Partagas. LOL


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> Sounds like you are not wanting to smoke that Partagas. LOL


It's just so old...it's probably not even good anymore. We all know that CCs don't age well. (Sarcasm, obviously).


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Laynard said:


> It's just so old...it's probably not even good anymore. We all know that CCs don't age well. (Sarcasm, obviously).


LoL. Well that is understandable if you are planning to be buried with it.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I voted for the Party because you haven't had it and it seems like it is close to peak/prime age.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Simple:

angels share in the morning
P/1 mid day
Superiores after dinner
GOF/B relaxing at night
Some type of Tatuaje as a nightcap.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

sullen said:


> Simple:
> 
> angels share in the morning
> P/1 mid day
> ...


This is he right idea


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Happy birthday man arty:arty::beerchug::smoke2: let us know what the final decision was.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

The Party is on! Winning by 4 votes, I'm going to be lighting this one up after dinner as a nightcap to what I am sure will be a great day. Thanks for voting!


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Rock on Bro!


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

59 for me tomorrow. I will be smoking a Anejo Shark. 

Go with the 46.


----------

